# Help needed to replace gas strutts for o/h bed



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi - need some help/advice please,

I have a Hymer 820 and the gas strutts need replacing on the o/head bed. 

Brownhills Swindon told me they cannot do it, only Brownhills, Newark and it is very dangerous and will take 6 hours.
I called Brownhills Newark and they quoted 1 to 4 hours with 4 being the worse case scenario. Surely they should be able to quote a firmer price than that!!

So now looking for a competent dealer in the South East who may be able to do this for me at a reasonable price. Hymer in Germany quoted 1.5 hours which seems reasonable.

Anyone any thoughts as to a competent dealer/technician in the South East who may be able to help?

I have seen the other threads about DIY but having looked at the job don't really fancy it.


Regards


David


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I don,t know where they are in relation to you but Johns Cross motorhomes are regularly contributing on this forum and seem very helpful, perhaps they can help,


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Chudders, yes good thought will try them. I guess they are 50 or so miles away so much closer that Brownhills Newark.


David


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I need these on my 740 and will be interested in how you get on

Dick


----------



## hymerjeff (Sep 3, 2009)

*Gas strutts.*

We had one fail in Barcelona a couple of years ago (B544). Had to 
drive all the way to Vic to a main dealer who supplied us with two
strutts (just in case). Fitted one at the roadside outside the 
dealership, struggled a bit, took 2 1/2 hours all in. Sods law, the other
one went a couple of weeks later, 1 hour to fit. It helps if you have 
to drive, to take the matress off the bed to lighten the load so 
there's little chance of the bed coming down. I must add that our
strutts were hydraulic fluid operated.

Jeff


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Have a read here from Hymer Club site

Pull Down Bed Gas Strut Replacement

"WARNING THESE STRUTS HAVE VERY HIGH PRESSURE RAMS"
This procedure can be done by a competent DIYer
To replace a gas strut it is very important to make sure that there is no residual pressure on the locating pins. To achieve this, the bed must be set and held as high as possible, using the travel strap. I found it easier if the bed was emptied including the mattress.
The split pins were then removed and the strut checked that it was fully extended by being loose on the location pins. I then carefully removed the drum end, pointing to the back of the van first. This to ensure that if there is any residual pressure remaining, the strut it would be travelling away from the windscreen. The new strut was then fitted in the same position and split pins re-located to secure the strut before lowering the bed.
I was able to do the above from the inside of the van, but some may find it as easy to do the above from outside by leaning through the driver's door and the sliding window.
I would recommend that both struts are changed. It is sod's law that you will remove the stronger strut first.
I obtained my replacement gas struts from Peter Hambilton, but I have since found that they can be obtained for approximately £32 + vat each from:
Billington Group
280 Bawtry Road
Wickersley
Rotherham
South Yorkshire
S66 1JY
Tel: +44 (0) 1709 543837 email: [email protected]


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

I have used this company for vehicle struts. Excellent service and reasonably priced.

They calim to be able to relace or repair any strut

worth a ring

SGS Struts sgs


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.

I actually have the strutts - bought them from Hymer at Bad Waldsee, 47 euro each inc vat but they did not have the time to fit them whilst I was there.

The instructions on the Hymer Club site are difficult to follow on the 820. It seems to me to be impossible to access the strutts with the bed raised as they suggest. Also the strutts are held in with bolts and not split pins.

So my conclusion is to get someone who knows what they are doing to do the job.

Glandwr will let you know how I get on.

David


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Glandwr you have a PM


David


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Hell of a job . . in the end I got Peter Hambilton to fit new strutts on my Hymer


----------



## Greggles (Jan 21, 2010)

*Hymer drop down bed gas struts*

10/07/11
I have a Hymer 1993 year Which had worn drop down bed gas struts. First it was hard to read the value or code markings on these struts with out removing them first.
luckly I managed to source this information else were.
The gas strut can be brought from Billington Group Rotherham at a price of £41 each plus vat.
Billington will suply any gas strut by quote the numbers on side of strut.
They are straight forward to change.
Drop bed down that off slip pins and washers.
Take everythig of bed and secure.
With two people one pushing the closed bed up a little higher the other can remove the strut.
One needed a bit of a wiggle to remove and push to fit .The other dropped off and new one straight fit.
When new ones fitted lower bed and fit washers and new splitpins.
The differance it made is very noticable.
Time take after you have done it once two people should be able to complet in 1/2 hour.
Now part numbers needed for order replacement.
For 1993 modle 54KOBLENZ
816140 1300N 48/91 D02 380mm between eye hole centres

Later modle Part number 8238NB 1700N 144/06 EG16

Later modle has long barrle but fits OK these are the ones I used.
Hope this is of help to Hymer owners.


----------

